# Horseradish help?



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

We planted it 3 years ago and finally tonight, I dug some up, put it in the processor to shred it, added some water, teared up a bit, then let it sit. After 15 minutes it still smells hot, but has barely any heat in the taste. I have not yet added the vinegar but did add a bit of sea salt. 

To note, we have not had any rain in a month and we are very dry. Could this drought be the culprit? It wasn't wilted, but maybe I should water it well before the next harvest?


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thought you had to wait til fall?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Harvest horseradish only in months with an "r" in the name. July doesn't have an "r".


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes, wrong time to harvest, but I have found that the finer you grind it the hotter it is. It will lose heat as it sits in the refrigerator, too.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't know about the proper month. Thanks!

I did add the vinegar and by morning it was quite bitey, we'll see how long the heat lasts then.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to live near Collinsville IL, the horseradish capitol of the world.. Something like 60% of the horseradish in this country is grown there.. 

They usually harvested it in that area between October and April at the latest... Most of it would be out of the ground by December-January.

I used to go out into a field behind a shop that I worked in and take some of the straggler roots that were left after the harvest.. 

That stuff would make some blow the top of your head off stuff.... I always ground mine with ice and not water.. I was told using ice would help make it hotter... If I'd wait 3 minutes after grinding to add vinegar, most people couldn't eat it, it would be so hot..


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I processed mine with a meat grinder so i never needed to add water at all. I waited about 5-8 minutes(just because thats how long it took to grind it all) and then added vinegar.. I also didn't see the point in salt so i never used that either.
I am pretty sure i harvested once in late July/Aug. and the stuff was still hot. I am also pretty sure i read somewhere that drought is not good but i don't remember if they said it effected the heat or not or just root development.
Can you dig up more and try again?


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the meat grinder idea, the food processor just did not get the consistency I was hoping for. I'll try all of your ideas and see what happens. I did notice that the older roots had split-what a chore to clean. 

Thanks!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

With the old roots i peeled them with a carrot/potato peeler and a knife but the younger roots went into the washing machine(after most of the dirt was washed off) and i ground them with the skin.
It is a lot of work lol.. good luck!


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Watercress is the same way. Only harvest in the R months.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Around here we harvest after the second hard frost and it is plenty hot.:flame:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I use/clean/eat/can/make jelly from lots of HR. 

1. Best harvested in cold/cool months. Spring is the hottest. The "r" rule makes sense, but i never heard it before now.
2. Process ice first the add HR, it makes a huge difference.
3. Wait up to 3 minutes to add vinegar and salt, each minute adds heat.
4. Frozen it lasts about 6 months.
5. In fridge it lasts abut 6 weeks.
6. University of Illinois extension has a recipe to can it.
7. Make some HR jelly, you will love it, everyone likes it, its not harsh like many would think. It's excellent on meats and even crackers!!!
8. No reason to peel the HR, just power wash it with clean water. The power washer removes the rough exterior and the cleaning is done!! Seriously try it!
9. Get HR from you friends garden to add to your own stand, it make better HR if there are a few varieties.
10. Get ya some HR!!!!

p.s. i'd love to get root from southern IL, Been told Collinsville has the best HR on the planet! Seriously its world famous stuff!!!!


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the best horse radish grows in the swamp area of the garden.
At least that is where I was harvesting it as a kid.
The hot chemicals are the defense mechanism for the swamp bacteria.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, it's SeptembeR.

I want to process and keep this but don't know if I should can it, dry it?
I don't know how to process it?
Really, I don't know what to do with it but I know I want to keep it.

Help!! please.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

you still have time to learn! meanwhile water it, it's looking dry!
I did dehydrate some in chip form so i know it stores very well like this tho i have yet to try it in a recipe.
grind it up, throw in some vinegar and it will keep in the fridge an easy 6 months, at which time your spring harvest will be ready(if you don't harvest all of it in fall).
I have also heard of some people just wrapping it up and throwing it in the freezer, though i have never tried that it is said it does lose some heat.

Hope everybody is having a great summer!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

primal1 said:


> With the old roots i peeled them with a carrot/potato peeler and a knife but the younger roots went into the washing machine(after most of the dirt was washed off) and i ground them with the skin.
> It is a lot of work lol.. good luck!


Washing machine? What cycle? Seriously?


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably an old wringer washer. Carrots can be cleaned that way too!! time saver!

Debbie


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Based on the above photo's.....is it ready to dig up?

I finally found something about horseradish!!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Could the heat index differ with the different varieties of horseradish? I had a start from my grandmas plants once and it was not hot, just had that horseradish-y taste, it was disappointing because you really want that heat.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL, it's an Inglis, my regular machine and i pretty much always use the casual cycle... it is exactly that, a huge time saver!



deb_rn said:


> Probably an old wringer washer. Carrots can be cleaned that way too!! time saver!
> 
> Debbie


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

you can dig it up anytime you like but generally it's late fall or early spring.. so if i were you i would water it to plump up the root as much as possible



Laura Zone 5 said:


> Based on the above photo's.....is it ready to dig up?
> 
> I finally found something about horseradish!!


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

We eat a lot of horseradish. I have a large raise bed and I harvest whenever. I guess in the warmer months the horseradish isn't as hot as the fall and winter months. I shave it, put in the food processer with a little lemon juice or vinegar and water. When we want sauce which is several times a week I take 3 large tablespoons and add sour cream, a little mayo and tiny drop of mustard.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The best is harvested after frost. It will keep in the frig forever...I've never canned it.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

No I've never canned it either. I keep roots in the freezer and make a pint of pure horseradish at a time. Mix with sour cream/mayo when I want sauce. I am not sure how long the horseradish would last in the refrig because we go through so much of it. I use it in veg dish almost all casseroles. We nuts about it. Here is OK is not a place to grow it either but we have had luck. I do harvest in Summer but will do a big one this November.


----------

